# ZoneAlarm and svchost.exe



## ControlFreak (Jan 21, 2005)

Should ZoneAlarm allow svchost.exe access to the internet?
I was just looking at ZAs log viewer and noticed that it is being blocked and also that it has already tried to access the internet 49 times since I've been online today (which so far is only about 45 minutes). Thanks.

CF

Edit: Actually, I've just checked again and they are incoming alerts.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

svchost.exe is a legit windows file that is run by the system. I do not see why ZoneAlarm would be blocking it when you try to access the internet :4-dontkno


----------

